# Penn 525mag review



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I fished with my new Penn 525mag for couple of hours Monday night and again Tuesday morning. All I can say is "WOW". It's the best casting reel I've ever used. I'm going to buy another one to replace my 535GS. It's that good. 
I fished the Lynnhaven Inlet Tuesday. I caught 5 blues, three flounder and one seagull. I've never caught a seagull before. It's not easy getting a circle hook out of the beak of a seagull, let me tell ya. It's a strange world. I go fishing and catch a bird. This must have happened to someone else here. Please post a reply if it has, I'd love to hear about it.
I wanted to slow the reel down a little more before I used it for the first time. To do this, I added four rare earth magnets. The extra magnets fit on the back of the plastic magnet holder that holds the four factory-installed magnets. The extra magnets attach themselves behind the factory magnets right through the plastic holder. 
I got advice on adding the extra magnets from Blackbeard, a pierandsurf member who can be found in the Distance Casting forum. For those who don't know him, Blackbeard's real name is Neil Mackellow. He's a distance casting champion who helped Penn design the 525mag. He said to add one 3/16" x 1/16" rare earth magnet behind each of the two "main" magnets. The main magnets are the two in the middle. However, the magnets I picked up at Radio Shack are a little smaller, 1/8" x 1/32". Blackbeard said to add TWO of the smaller magnets behind each of the two middle factory magnets. The process takes about one minute. The web site for the Radio Shack magnets can be found below. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=64-1895

I fished for several hours and had only one blowup. The blowup happened when attempting a pendulum cast. I've never really tried that cast before. I think it will take some time before I can figure it out. With the reel on it's maxim mag setting and using an off-the-ground cast, I had no problems at all. And I got better distance than I've ever gotten in my life. 
I was thinking of switching to braided line after a few more outings. Does anyone here have a suggestion on a thumb guard? I've read that I could use tape, gloves, superglue, rubber inner tube pieces, ect. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I had several gulls tied in my lines but only hooked one. Was fishing Hatt Inlet and the water was clear. Apparently too clear as a commerant(sp) dove down and picked up my bait off the bottom. Was hooked in the bill and bit th chit outta me till OT came down and put a towell over his eyes and he calmed right down. Crushed the barb down and he was free.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I caught one using a shallow swimmer at the MMBT fishin for pups. He saw it and picked it up and almost drowned as I reeled him in. Took a while to get the small trebles out of the wing but he flew away. They calm down when you grab em by the neck and apply a little pressure too.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Now I woulda like to have seen that picture Clay ....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> Now I woulda like to have seen that picture Clay ....the R


Well if ya ever got off your arse and feeshed with me instead of saying ya would, you too could see it!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*I almost did a bad thing*

I really don't like gulls. Flying rats. They are good to help you locate fish, but that's about it. At one point when the gull was on on my line, I started to walk back to my tackle box for my 40. caliber Glock. I had thoughts of putting a hollow point in its head. I changed my mind at the last minute. It would have made a good story, but I really don't like to kill anything. I just have a bad temper sometimes.


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Have to agree with you News about the rats with wings. You cant turn your back on your bait for a second. I did hook a pelican once...Kinda like flying a kite.
Finally spit my finger mullet out after a couple minitues.
He pulled pretty good too.
But nuthing like my X's Jack Russel on a fly rod.
Man, that was a fight..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Dog on a fly line*

I would have liked to have seen you fight that Jack Russel. On a fly rod, none the less. It sounds like something off "America's Funniest Home Videos". 
Speaking of dogs, it seems like every time I fish Chics I have dog problems. Dogs eating my bait, dogs taking a wizz on my tackle box, dogs taking a wizz on my cooler, dogs growling at me. If I had as much luck attracting fish as I do dogs, I'd never have to buy fish from the grocery store again. I guess that's the thing with surf fishing. You just never know who or what you'll come across. Makes life interesting.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

just ordered my 525mag and a 10ft" tica from cabelas...can't wait, i've got high hopes for this reel. as for the gull thing, i've had to rescue a few...those things bite like crazy and puke everywhere. as much as i hate 'em, it hurts to see those guys hooked up.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*525mag*

I bought one as soon as they hit the stores and it is the best casting reel I've ever touched. I've used 12# mono, 20# mono, 30#/6#dia and now 50# spiderwire, it cast it all. NO BLOW-UPS!! They have topped every other reel as far as I'm concerned. I use it without any alterations. You will not need a thumb guard with this one. Lee Valley Tools has the good magnets, you can find them on the net.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I love the castability and the size of the 525 but the only complaint I have about the reel is the clicker, or lack thereof. I guess I'm use to the slosh's 'wake up the dead' clicker.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeah and another downside to the clicker is when setting it on and off you need to be careful that you don't move th slidey. Last weekend after fooling with the clicker went to cast and blew her up to where I had to cut all the line off. The slidey had been moved from 4 to 0.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yep Dawg.......hmmmmm sliddy?slidey?.ssliide?slydee?    ......go get Clydes spellcheck  ......next time we feesh I'll bring my poket dixshunary.....the R


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Cdog said:


> The slidey had been moved from 4 to 0.


4! You're the man Cdog - I'm still at 8 with extra mags.  I'll bump it down to 5 or 6 with a good tail wind.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Yeah and another downside to the clicker is when setting it on and off you need to be careful that you don't move th slidey. Last weekend after fooling with the clicker went to cast and blew her up to where I had to cut all the line off. The slidey had been moved from 4 to 0.


yeah...mine moves too...my watch usually catches it when I turn the clicker off....I always check the mag settings b4 each cast.....

Albe....I am @ setting 4....c'mon....let her eat!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I guess I'm suffering from "Blowupphobia" - the fear of spending the rest of your day fixing a bird's nest while the rest of your buddies are catch fish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> 4! You're the man Cdog - I'm still at 8 with extra mags.  I'll bump it down to 5 or 6 with a good tail wind.


4 is my fishing setting unless there's a strong head wind. Then I back it to 5-6. When on the grass I have dropped it to 2 and casted OK. Only thing is if your timing gets the least bit off at 2 
*KABOOM*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> I guess I'm suffering from "Blowupphobia" - the fear of spending the rest of your day fixing a bird's nest while the rest of your buddies are catch fish.


People wonder why I spend so much money on gear? I blow one up and I toss out another and then pick the one I blew up.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Slidy trick*

The "slidy" position depends a lot on the amount of line that is loaded on the reel. Once it is set and you get off a good cast, you can slowly move the "slidy" forward (easing the magnetic force) while the weight is still in flight to increase the distance. This is a great reel!!
There is one tackle shop around here that down grades any thing positive that is said about this reel and will try to sell you some piece of C#*P with no cast control or one with the old antique centrifugal sliding blocks. I wonder what they are smoking? Or it maybe some game they play to get people to buy junk first then sell the real thing later!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*I went to several B&T shops*

I asked about the Penn 525mag at three different bait and tackle shops in the area. Some of the shops I visited more than once. Every one of the sales guys I talked to about the 525mag tried to sell me a different reel. However, every one of them seemed like they were offering me honest advice. I hate to think they were trying to sell something just because they would make more money on the sale. 
One guy said to get a Slosh. Another tried to sell me an Abu MagX. Another guy first tried to sell me a Calcutta, then finally said I'd be happier with a Slosh. I was shown a Avet MXJ, too. All of the reels that were shown to me seemed like good products. 
During this time, one sales guy I talked with said Penn products are not - not - good money makers for the retailers. Something about Penn fixing the price on its products that are sold by authorized dealers. I didn't quite follow what he was saying, though. 
I've had good and bad experiences the local tackle shops. Right now I shop at the Bait Shack in Portsmouth. Randy is a great guy who will go out of his way to help a customer. He sold me the Penn 525mag and at Tica 11'6" for a GREAT price. Give him a call if you need something.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Sell job*

It sounds like our local tackle shop. He showed me a Avet also, this is a boat or pier fishing reel, not a casting reel. I'd like to drag his little rear down to the water and watch what a loud snap he makes with that one. I've snapped off enough expensive lures and rigs to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Interesting... I asked to see a 525 yesterday just to see what you guys were talking about and to hold it rather than just look at the photo and specs.

Shop did not have one and they also told me that a Slosh was better than a magged reel, offering a nice Daiwa, but not magged at all.

Makes you wonder what their motives are sometimes.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Now lets not be too quick to think you are gettin ripped off.Most of the reels mentioned are purdy darn good.Experience,usage,personal preference etc.are but a few of the criteria to picking out your perfect reel(which ya aint gonna find).Some of the boys down south are workin on maggin that avet and once refined ,would make a heck of a castin reel.Thought about gettin one myself and seein if my educated thumb could tame 'er a bit.Slosh vs 525?Both darn good and ya wont go wrong with either.I think for right out of the box and user friendly;slosh!...............I dont believe anyone gave ya stinky advice from what I have read  and thats good...the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well said R, there is nothing wrong with the slosh. I have 2. And when it come cobia season my 525's will be sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Shops have different motives when selling stuff. The first is sell what you have in stock it is always the best. Then you concider what you can make on the product. Most shops order from similar sources so their sources so their margins should be similar. Personal experence is another and remember this if you say sell two similar product to 2 different people you can get to different responces. Sometines love or hate and many times improper use is the problem.
Now to the reels I now own one of each each. And each have pro's and cons. 525 easier to service, faster spool capable of throwing farther, and a good drag cons small line capasity and two fast for many people(a plus can be a minus for some) The Slosh has better capasity than the 525, easy to throw, great drag. It is not as easily serviced. 

I like both reels and they are on different rods for different purposes. But I plan to use both for Cobia I have fought fish to the spool before.


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

NEWSJEFF
Thanks for the report on the 525Mag. I've had mine for two years or so mated with a custom 1065 Breakaway blank. I would occassionally (O.K. - more than occassionally!) experience a "Professional over-run". After reading your post, I stopped by Radio Shack on the way home from work (did I just admit to reading feeshing sites while at work?) and picked up two magnets. I installed then effortlessly and have tested the reel in the Great Green Sea (the front yard). It does great! Thanks


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

Guys - I went back and read the last few posts after posting myself above.

I own a Diawa 30 Slosh and a SHV30. I use them on my "drum" rods mainly. In comparison to the 525Mag..well, they each have pros and cons. I personally think that the 525Mag is a tighter, smoother reel, AND it has anti-reverse, which I like. The Diawas do not, which I don't like.

The bottom line is this...I am glad that good quality products are available at a reasonable price so that folks like me can afford them. I only wish that I got to use all of them a lot more!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Extra magnets*

Les, I'm glad to hear the extra magnets are helping you. I added four extra to mine. Two each behind the two "middle" factory installed magnets. I learned another trick, too. The plastic magnet holder has four round cutouts that hold each factory magnet in place. After fumbling with magnets for about 30 minutes, I took out all four of the original magnets. I then placed a small drop of Gorilla Glue in each cutout and re-installed them. It really helped hold the magnets in place while testing polarity and adding the extra mags. 
I fished with the 525mag this morning at Chicks. I was able to cast on setting five. I was thinking of going even lower, but I was catching bluefish after bluefish after bluefish. My 2-year-old son would go nuts every time I got one to shore. We were having such a good time, I didn't want to ruin things by testing my luck. Blues may be a pain in the butt sometimes, but I sure had fun catching them this morning.
When I get my current equipment situation finalized (don't ask), I'll end up with a two Ticas. A 12' and an 11'. (I REALLY want to wrap my own Allstar 1328 someday.) I was planning on putting a SHV30 on the 12-footer and keeping my 525mag on the 11". I like the 525mag so much, I might buy another for the 12'. However, the jury's still out at the moment.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'll get mine with the 10ft" tica the day before the ol' lady and the little one go out of town for a week. go figure...i guess i'll be fishing all week.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Better look again,*

my SHV has anti-reverse. I will admit the 525 will cast a little farther. However when fighting a big fish I'll take the drag system on the Diawa hands down. They are far better in that respect. Line Capacity, well we don't even need to bring that up .....Tightlines










New Speedshaft System 
3 Stainess Steel Ball Bearings 
Instant Anti Reverse (IAR) Bearing 
Selectable Centrifugal Casting Brakes 
Strong, Smooooth Waterproof Drag 
Ultra Tough Marine Bronze and Stainless Steel Gears 
FAST 6.1:1 Gear Ratio 
LOUD Line Out Alarm 
Strong, Lightweight Composite Frame & Sideplates 
20SHV: 12/420 yd, 14/350 yd, 20/210 yd.
30SHV: 14/490 yd, 20/295 yd, 25/235 yd. 
Weight 20SHV: 16.2 oz. | 30SHV: 18 oz.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'll back ya up on that Hat.......itsa gudden....the R


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

After reading the post regarding the anti-reverse feature on the SHV, I went and checked both of my Diawas - the SHV30 and the SLOSH30. While backwards play in the handle certainly is minimal, there is play none-the-less. There is no reference to "anti-reverse" on either reel box or in any of the included literature. Go figure! Possibly this is a feature on later production reels, I dunno.

BTW, my 525Mag is on a 1266 blank built by the late Hatteras Jack, not a 1065 (or whatever I said). Attribute that mistake to being overworked and underfished.

Thanks, guys


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Both the Sloosh and 525 have antireverse. Penn has Infinite anti-reverse which would reduce the play. I just wish would build the 535 in a slidy.


----------

